# *NEW* Romeo and PintoBean pics! With winter fuzzies!



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thankies!









NOM NOM NOM








SLURP SLURP SLURP


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that bareback pad is just darling!! Great pictures! I will come back later and give the saddle fit another review.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

where did you get that bareback pad??? I want one!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I LOVEEEE that bb pad! SO cute!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe that you have the saddle sitting right on Romeo's withers. Make sure when you get the rest of your tack that your saddle is not too far forward. A lot of people make this mistake. 

Cute pictures!
:]


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Oh my goodness, that bareback pad is just darling!! Great pictures! I will come back later and give the saddle fit another review.


Thank you!



english_rider144 said:


> where did you get that bareback pad??? I want one!


 I forgot her UN but her name is Lessa. If you want to know more info. Just pm me. *She is a person on this board*


Jillyann said:


> I LOVEEEE that bb pad! SO cute!


 THANK YOU!!!!! 


Gillian said:


> I believe that you have the saddle sitting right on Romeo's withers. Make sure when you get the rest of your tack that your saddle is not too far forward. A lot of people make this mistake.
> 
> Cute pictures!
> :]


Ok, thank you!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think the saddle fits horribly, but how tight is the flap against her shoulder all the way down? Watch the pommel when you sit in it, and make sure it doesn't sink down onto her wither.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and if you do remember who on the board made it, can you please PM me? Thanks!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes! I wanna know too! I have been looking for a bareback pad!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree that bareback pad looks realyl comfy. It's cute! I love your grey pony, what a sweet looking little thing.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Your horses are super cute!!!

Can you please PM me her user name? I would LOVE a nice bareback pad! Thanks


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Dani!

LOVE the pad on Romeo! I didn't realize you had pics up 

Thanks for the advertising! 

Hey to everyone else also! I'm the one who makes them. You can feel free to PM or email me directly at [email protected] with any questions, but here's some details:

-Pads are custom-made of a patterned fleece upper and artificial wool lower for grip and comfort. You tell me what colors or designs you are interested in and I take pics of fabric and email them to you. You approve the fabric and latigo color and I sew the pad and ship it off.

-Latigoes are 1,350-lb.-test polypropylene webbing in a complimentary color, and the entire pad is sewn with heavy duty thread for safety and security.

-Pads are machine washable, air dry til nearly dry and then fluff in dryer for 15-20 minutes to re-boot the batting.

-Made with several layers of super-high-loft cotton batting for extra comfort, and quilted in the seat to prevent rolling and bunching. 

-Custom pads are $35, and I can add a Western Cinch for $10 and a matching fleece cinch cover for an additional $5. Any western cinch will work though, so if you already have one you shouldn't need another unless you want separate ones for separate tack. All prices are + shipping .

-I am also working on fleece polo wraps to match, but I haven't priced these yet. Thinking about $20 for a set of 4. 

I am working on a website to make ordering easier, but in the meantime, PM or email me (though email is preferred as I can get back to you faster.)

The only downside is time. I'll need 2-3 weeks to shipping, including picking your fabric, and your patience is always appreciated as sometimes life just gets in the way. 

Thanks to everyone who's interested!

Thanks again Dani for being such a great buyer 

-Lessa


----------

